

Stripe Launches UK private beta  - lifeisstillgood

Just got my mail - looks nice folks.  And the timing is perfect - was about to unleash my inner jasonkester and patio11 on a side project!
======
oliverdavenport
This isn't new - I was invited to the UK beta in early April.

